# Bergbau ab 300 wo?



## divane (6. September 2007)

Hi. Weiss jemand, wo ich bergbau ab 300 erlernen kann?


----------



## Thorgun (6. September 2007)

Für Ally : Höllenfeuerhalbinsel -> Ehrenfeste


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Horde müsste dann Thrallmar sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (30. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Horde müsste dann Thrallmar sein oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig


----------

